

Is-postive – The most pointless NPM repository - alexrbarlow
https://github.com/kevva/is-positive

======
cedric123
How Is 0 not positive?

~~~
alexrbarlow
Maybe it was! [https://github.com/kevva/is-
positive/commit/3db0639fb52c463f...](https://github.com/kevva/is-
positive/commit/3db0639fb52c463fe92e8acedf292a7b0582b602)

